# Swedish: tog upp den i knäet



## Södertjej

"Han tog upp revolvern i knäet"

Betyder det att han tog upp den och la den i knäet eller att revolvern var i knäet och han tog upp den? Tusen tack!


----------



## iAnna

Det kan betyda båda delarna, beroende på kontexten.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack, Anna, saken är att det finns ingen kontext som hjälper till!


----------



## Delfinen

Jag håller med Anna: Antingen är _i knäet_ attribut till _revolvern_ och alltså talar om vilken revolver vi talar om (den i knäet och inte den på bordet), eller också är det adverbial i satsen och talar om vart han _tog upp_ revolvern. Förklarar inte kontexten vilket som menas är det helt enkelt en dåligt skriven text - om det nu inte är någon slags humoristisk dubbeltydighet som medvetet avses.


----------



## Södertjej

Delfinen said:


> Förklarar inte kontexten vilket som menas är det helt enkelt en dåligt skriven text


Precis det!

Tack ska du ha!


----------



## jonquiliser

Jag skulle hävda att meningen betyder att han lyfte upp revolvern och lade den i knäet. Annars skulle han ha lyft upp den *från*/*ur* knäet, eller "lyft upp revolvern *som låg* i knäet". (Men jag måste fundera på varför det låter så för mig.)


----------



## Södertjej

Tack Jonquiliser.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ok, här är min tolkning: jag skulle inte vara benägen att förstå "i knäet" som attribut i satsen i fråga. Den semantiska betydelsen kör över den, tycker jag; att "i knäet" är adverbialt. Svarar någon "revolvern i knäet" på frågan "vilken revolver ska jag använda" är betydelsen solklart att "i knäet" är ett attribut. Men i följande meningar finns det liksom inte mycket tolkningsmån:
Hon lyfte upp katten på bordet (det är väl rätt osannolikt att det finns två katter och den hon lyfter upp är den som sitter på bordet).
Han lyfte upp barnet i knäet.

Man tenderar nog att säga "hon lyfte upp katten som satt på bordet" i sådana här fall (t.ex. ifall katten inte får hoppa upp på bordet och nur har gjort det, då lyfter man upp katten). Det är teoretiskt (grammatiskt) möjligt att "i knäet" skulle vara attribut. Men semantiken avgör över grammatiken här, skulle jag påstå. För mina öron i alla fall. Och vilken begriplig situation kan man tänka sig där någon undrar om han/hon ska lyfta upp pistolen som ligger t.ex. på bordet eller pistolen som ligger i knäet?!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Jag har egentligen inget att tillägga - jonquilisers tolkning och förklaring ovan säger allt som behöver sägas. Man kan möjligen understryka att vi har en förflyttning - han tog *upp* pistolen *i* knäet], där prepositionerna* i/på* anger målet för förflyttningen. 

Hade han haft pistolen i knäet och sedan tagit upp den därifrån, hade man normalt sagt att han tog upp pistolen ur knäet. Samma sak med katten: han lyfte upp katten från bordet. 

Tolkningarna där i knäet är attribut (reducerad relativ bisats) är naturligtvis möjliga, men mindre sannolika i det här fallet.


----------



## jcolanguageservices

Om man ersätter 'revolvern' med ett pronomen, 'den', och läser meningen högt får den sannolikt olika intonation beroende på vilken av de olika tolkningarna man väljer. T.ex. 

'Han tog upp den i knäet.'

som ett svar på frågan

'Vilken revolver tog han upp?'

ger mer betoning på 'den' än tolkning 2.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni ha! 

Saken är att det inte går att välja själv iom att det handlar om en text en författare har skrivit så jag vill bara förstå van han menade.


----------

